# Bike at a pawnshop



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is also listed on Orange county craigslist but took pics of it when I rode by the pawnshop on Beach Boulevard in Huntington Beach. What is it? They think it's prewar and $500


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

What badge? 
Mash-up? Looks like the seat and the fork might be off the same (German?) motorized somethinorother


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 27, 2015)

*Headbadge?*

Would be good if we could see the headbadge.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like a Monark?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Badges....*

:oIt has Cadillac badge that looks "Shelby" but couldn't get a clear shot of it....


baronvoncatania said:


> Would be good if we could see the headbadge.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

Frame looks sort of Columbia-ish.
tripple3: you asked for a definition of hooptie? 

...a secret masterlink stash?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

HUH?? ya lost me...idk secret, masterlink, or Stash...?
I did ask about hooptie tho......


rustjunkie said:


> Frame looks sort of Columbia-ish.
> tripple3: you asked for a definition of hooptie?
> 
> ...a secret masterlink stash?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

is that a masterlink ziptied to the seat?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like a 70's Columbia Big Mac frame.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Looks like a 70's Columbia Big Mac frame.




nice:




courtesy www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 27, 2015)

big mac frame, simplex fork?


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

The front end is from a simplex.


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2015)

The fork looks like a simplex motorbike


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2015)

Rear dropouts look like Columbia to me.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 27, 2015)

Whizzer, columbia, shelby and maybe more. $500. guess those left coast bike are valuable.  Haha!


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2015)

At $500 I would leave it there.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

*any interest?*

I think they may listen to offers but I don't want it for what its worth....


mrg said:


> The fork looks like a simplex motorbike


----------

